# Looking for Streetwear/Urban designers. Paid Work.



## star9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking for streetwear/urban designers for my new brand.

All paid work. 

Designs need to be upto scratch with the likes of:

Dope Chef, Obey, The Hundreds, KR3W, Mishka

A Portfolio of work would be great.

Thanks


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

We can probably do this for you. Check out my site in the signature for various samples, email me [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats me! 

Check me out - : DOOOM


----------



## guest169003 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work!


----------

